# Sabaceous Adenitis



## vizslawolf (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello our V started aggressively itching the side of her face and then caused it to scab and hair loss followed. We had the Cytopoint shot to stop the itching, and her face cleared up nicely, but recently, now a couple weeks later it seems to be back. The side of her head has red irritated area with hair loss, and the edges of her ears are scaling up and loosing hair. Our vet though it was allergy related, maybe food, maybe seasonal. We have switched her food to a American Journey Limited Ingredient Turkey, but its still persisting. Maybe we try another food next. We are taking her back to the vet to test for S.A. as i brought it up previously, but she did think it was that yet and recommend we do a food sensitivity test. After scouring the internet the best link i have found is:

https://www.vizslahealth.net/sebacious-adenitis/

Does anyone have any recommendations on what has helped combat the disease best? We are going back to the vet tomorrow to try and have her tested for SA.

Thanks all


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You didn't mention it, but did your vet do skin scrapings for mites? Also consider secondary bacterial skin infections caused by scratching.
When you change foods it takes a full month. 
If you keep changing every couple of weeks, it's two soon.
If it is in fact food allergies, it's trial and error until you finally correct food. Veterinarians laugh at me. As I would much rather have a dog with mites, then food or environmental allergies. Mites are very easily treated, and allergies are lifelong.

I hope it's something simple, and not SA.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

You should post some pictures of your Dogs skin issue. My Vizla Kody had started to lose his hair near his ears on his head and got spotty on his back. You could pet him and hair would just pull away. We got him checked for mites....nothing was found. My BAE and I both thought it was sebaceous Adentitis....decided to treat on our own with a Can of Tuna with olive oil for breakfast and dinner with his normal food along with primrose oil pills....cod liver oil and triple omega 3-6-9 pills with each meal. Gave it a month and saw results and his coat is back to normal and as pretty as ever. He doesn't shed a lot anymore either even when you really pet him and give him some scratches. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2019)

Our 5 yo Vizsla had a horrible case of sebaceous adenitis. Our vet prescribed cyclosporin modified for our Viz, Cleared it up in a month. Had tried all other applications, they did not help.


----------



## vizslawolf (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback. The vet ended up finding Yeast on her skin after doing scrapings, she was put on antibiotics and a cream and it cleared up. Its been a couple months and now I am noticing some more patchiness and hair loss, more minor, but still concerning. There is also bumps under her skin around some of the hair loss on her face/neck which last time i think were a bacterial infection. Also some hair thinning on her back... Still no clue whats causing it. We are going to try the supplements that Kody recommended...


----------



## Tanston (Nov 23, 2019)

Hiya
We are busy treating Cinni who has SA, first week of atopica. Diet is beefed up with omegas, primrose oil and tuna. Anyone who has used atopica, does the skin patches get worse before getting better? We have 3 weeks left on atopica. Thanks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

anybody tried this? I'm thinking Elvis may have SA so I was recommended camrosa, gonna order some and give it a try http://www.camrosa.co.uk/dogs


----------

